
Pirating the Olympics, Then and Now - naish
http://waxy.org/2008/08/pirating_the_olympics_then_and_now/
======
silencio
Unfortunately Andy's analysis is fairly off (to me). The videos on both Usenet
and torrent sites are likely to be derivatives from scene releases, excluding
the obvious personal rips of various quality. So they might as well be bunched
up and discussed together if they're from the same sources.

I don't think bittorrent availability is that sporadic, I took a peek at some
of the available Olympics videos and see a longer list than Andy's provided
without even starting on the public sites that probably have different quality
rips and maybe some other less popular (so to speak) events as well.

Shrug. I'm not that interested in most of them. The only one I downloaded to
rewatch was the mens 4x100m freestyle final just because I couldn't believe it
;)

------
th0ma5
andy always has the best stuff

